# why not use old beer bottles



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

homebrew bottle capper, ...

anyone here using their old beer bottles are or bottles they find

One hears quite a bit about canning but very little about bottling. One can bottle if the stuff if it is small enough to fit out of the nozzle

there's an extensive recycling program that takes those old bottles washes them out and then re- bottles the alcohol. There is no reason why you can't make your own brew homebrewing or why you can't can with glass bottles where you can put water in the men's store your water in old bottles. now a major concern or consideration is making sure your bottle is cleaned and sealed tightly.

Has anyone given this a try.

mason jars can be hard to come by but beer bottles are everywhere


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Is English a second language for you?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

That was one long run on sentence! Gotta go catch my breath!!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Will said:


> homebrew bottle capper, ...
> 
> anyone here using their old beer bottles are or bottles they find
> 
> ...


My uncle keeps his old whiskey bottles and uses them for Shine! but has never tried to re use beer bottles. I prefer to just take them to recycling so I can fund my next case of beer!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Will said:


> homebrew bottle capper, ...
> 
> anyone here using their old beer bottles are or bottles they find
> 
> ...


I reused non-twistoff beer bottles when I brewed my own beer.

As far as capping the bottles, you can get the needed items here: http://morebeer.com/


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I have been curious about home brewing for a long time.
I think the next time I fall off the wagon I may give it a try....


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

I reuse my bottles for my brew. Not only do i get to enjoy the beer I bought while brewing some beer. It helped me to have a nice collection of bottles so I have more that I can brew!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

anyone interested in re-using used bottles...should come by OSFG's place...it's a bonanza!!!! JACKPOT!!!!!


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> anyone interested in re-using used bottles...should come by OSFG's place...it's a bonanza!!!! JACKPOT!!!!!


I would like to build a little house out of them, but it seems you are too far away to get them from.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Like others I could not use beer bottles for preps as I use them bottles to make more beer. But since beer contains water and is considered a food group in many houses.... basically I have the best prep in the world 

As far as cleaning bottles you can find the general information at most brew websites and books. Normally I was all beer bottles in the dishwasher first and then follow-up with a starsan soak and use of a bottle brush. Bottles are placed on a dryer bottle rack (christmas tree) and then I fill them with my sustaining life blood, beer flavored water/food.

Star san is a non-rinse cleaning agent that removes the yucky bacteria that can harm amazing beer during its infancy stages.

You can find it at most homebrew shops and websites but here is the companies link:

Products | Five Star Chemicals & Supplies, Inc.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

"Why not use old beer bottles"

Uh, because by the time they become old beer bottles, you forget what you were going to do with them?


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Hmmm...
Reuse is generally a great idea, but other than beer and possibly water, specifically what types of "food" are you considering putting inside the bottles? I would mention that a man who has 5,000 bottles of beer and no water will not survive as the alcohol will cause you to pee out more water from your body than the beer provides you! You would actually die of dehydration! Still, (pun) it could potentially be a great barter item! But really, what would you put into the bottles besides beer or water? I guess you could get a bit of a vacuum seal established if the material you put in was at a hot temp during the bottling process. Consider that if you don't have refrigeration you will have to drink your suds warm...but Aussies and Brits PREFER it that way!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Too bad I prefer cans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Too bad I prefer cans.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> Too bad I prefer cans.


The only time I'll drink beer out of a can is while camping and I don't want to carry all the bottles back to the trash dump. Beer Cans Burn!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Anybody near a Rural King store... they're selling starter home brewing kits.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Will said:


> homebrew bottle capper, ...
> 
> anyone here using their old beer bottles are or bottles they find
> 
> ...


WHEW! I'm plumb outta breath..


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

nah. mason jars for food, beer bottles for beer.

what with the rise of beer-making , you can get a capper and caps for cheap. 
If you're worried about explosions, you can use corks, like i did once


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I do my share of wine but never tried beer. I have had thoughts of getting a bottle caper and
using beer bottles for wine.


----------

